# Awesome gadget



## Paymaster (Jun 1, 2018)

With this I can sit on my porch with out harassment from skeeters and no-seeums! It has a battery operated light for evening hours.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 1, 2018)

OH yeah.....them things are the best thing since instant grits.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 1, 2018)

I have often said, Thermacell is the best improvement in hunting equipment since the development of the metallic cartridge. When I saw the lantern, I had to have one. It work just as good as the original.


----------

